# Word 2003 - invisible text



## Gswiss (Nov 10, 2004)

I'm running Word 2003 - sp2. When I display an old document, it appears as blank. When I use Print Preview, the full text is visible. It occurs with tables in the document or with pasted images. Is there a parameter which should be activated?


----------



## johnhook (Apr 23, 2008)

Gswiss,

In the main Word screen, press CTRL-A to select all text, then click Format, Font and change the color to something other than the background color.

The other possibility is that the text is formatted as HIDDEN. You can change the view or options to show or print hidden text.

These are the two reasons you can't see text.

- John


----------



## Gswiss (Nov 10, 2004)

I fixed it by ticking Drawing in Tools -> Options -> Display. Thank you for replying.


----------

